# Fuji FinePix X100 - photokina 2010



## usayit (Sep 19, 2010)

Fuji wanted to beat everyone to the punch by announcing one of their new products prior to the opening of 2010 Photokina.

Fujifilm unveils FinePix X100 large-sensor compact: Digital Photography Review

Looks like the high end compact market is about to become VERY interesting.  I for one probably won't get this one but as a rangefinder shooter, the hybrid EVF/Optical viewfinder is extremely interesting.   I think this one might literally mean trouble for Leica X1 sales.  Perhaps a future look into mirrorless/rangefinder designs?  I certainly hope so.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 19, 2010)

That is a good looking camera. Looking forward to more detail.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm really curious about how the lens renders and i'm REALLY curious about how it handles in person. I wonder if it feels strong and much like a birck, i hope so. I'm really interested in this, if it was Micro 4/3rds it would go perfect with my E-P1.

I would LOVE to have this as a toy, i bet it'd be so much fun, but if the price is what i'm thinking it'd be ($1500ish), i think i'd rather go for the Nikon 35G or 85G. 

Oh..Iwishihadamilliondollaaaarrrs!!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah...it has the bigger APS-C sensor and a 35mm equivalent lens angle of view, plus a radically engineered lens!!! I absolutely love,love,love the f/stops concentric with the lens, and the top-deck mounted shutter speed and +/- dials...an analgo-styled digital! More info here:

The Online Photographer


----------



## Fedaykin (Sep 20, 2010)

Man this looks so awesome. I already want one. Shutter speeds and aperture dial on the lens? On a digital camera? That isn't a Leica X1? Awesome.

Hope it's less than $1,000 >_>


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 20, 2010)

i can't believe there's only 6 (including this one) posts about this camera here..


----------



## usayit (Sep 20, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...it has the bigger APS-C sensor and a 35mm equivalent lens angle of view, plus a radically engineered lens!!! I absolutely love,love,love the f/stops concentric with the lens, and the top-deck mounted shutter speed and +/- dials...an analgo-styled digital! More info here:
> 
> The Online Photographer



Totally agree.... this is what attracts me to this camera's design.

We took what worked in past (dials, fstop on lens, etc) and merged in the new (bigger sensor, hybrid viewfinder).   Leica did this... IMO not 100% successful.  Epson did this wonderfully but kept too much in the past and didn't keep up the effort.  

I'm afraid this spells trouble for Leica's still ongoing efforts to go digital....   (ahem X1)



Its no wonder that recent drastic camera designs haven't come out of the big guys (Canon nor Nikon) but from the smaller guys that are trying to "create" a market for themselves.  Not surprisingly many of these "smaller guys" are more electronics oriented.  

Crystal ball anyone?



btw.... OMG.. I just saw samples/review last night from the new Summilux 35mm f/1.4.  Droool...


----------



## usayit (Sep 20, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> i can't believe there's only 6 (including this one) posts about this camera here..



Its a discussion that doesn't focus on "nikon" or "canon".   TPF (more than most other forums I participate) seems strongly against anything non-nikon nor non-canon.... or at least doesn't seem to make those users feel welcome.  Heck.. anything closely resembling a P&S doesn't gets very little respect.


----------



## ann (Sep 20, 2010)

sweet looking camera, i would seriously think about it, but i am happy with my olympus e-pen  and it looks like a "real" camera.


----------



## emh (Sep 20, 2010)

usayit said:


> Its no wonder that recent drastic camera designs haven't come out of the big guys (Canon nor Nikon) but from the smaller guys that are trying to "create" a market for themselves.  Not surprisingly many of these "smaller guys" are more electronics oriented.



It's the classic innovator's dilemma. Why would Canon or Nikon want to rock the boat much when they are perfectly happy with the status quo?


----------



## usayit (Sep 20, 2010)

Fujifilm intros FinePix X100: 12.3MP APS-C-based camera with Hybrid Viewfinder, loads of gorgeous -- Engadget

has a video segment with a demonstration of the hybrid viewfinder... pretty darn nice.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 20, 2010)

I've never actually owned a Fuji camera, but have always admired their innovation similar to how i've admired Olympus's innovation (no matter how awful the execution).

I don't know if i'll own one, but i'd really like to use it at least once. 


I'm really loving that other companies aside from leica are attempting to give a retro look to their bodies. Ford did this to the mustang and it kept the company alive, olympus did it with the E-P1 and again, kept the company alive (especially since they've basically abandoned vanilla 4/3rds) I mean c'mon, who WOULDN'T want to at least try out something that looked like this:






And to have another camera with a chrome (omg!) body with an integrated viewfinder? sweeeet. 






I just hope to god that the lens isn't focus-by-wire. That would just totally destroy the experience of having an analog digital.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> >SNIP>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, don't be such a buzzkill!!!

The Online Photographer has quite a good discussion about this new Fuji....lots of interest, and speculation that the price will be rather high, as you earlier mentioned, perhaps in the $1500-$1700 range...I hope it's not that expensive. The Fuji X100; some at TOP speculate that the name is a deliberate poke in the eye at Leica, and it might indeed be an ," in-your-face, look Leica, WE managed to do it right!"


----------



## usayit (Sep 21, 2010)

If they put an M-mount on it, that would have been no doubt big trouble for Leica.   The Epson R-D1's existence lit a match underneath their rear end.

There's already lots of interest generated on rangefinder/compact/and even leica's forums.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2010)

Endgadget is now quoting a price of around $1,000 US, and a March,2011 delivery. The "camera" at photokina has a working viewfinder, but nothing else...

This camera might really be a fine imager. That 23mm f/2 lens has one very,very,very radically-shaped aspheric element (the weirdest-looking one I have ever seen actually) that is supposed to allow flat-field correction as close as 4 centimeters. Fujinon lenses have been considered quite good for many years...Fuji has the experience to build good cameras, from digital compacts, to d-slrs, to 6x8 studio medium format...things look hopeful methinks.

This camera might become a cult classic, if the image quality is good.


----------

